# Suspension fitment question



## MoObyD (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, I have a 2006 Nissan Sentra 1.8S. I had the passenger side spring completely break on me and was looking for new ones to replace them. And was wondering if these would fit my car. 

Tanabe DF210 Lowering Springs Nissan Sentra B15 2000-2006 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 TDF055

Any info would help greatly and really appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------

